# [WTS] Penn 12/0: New gear sleeve, carbon fiber drags, stainless cross posts, handle..



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

All,

I'm clearing up space. Every item posted below is OBO- so feel free to send me an offer. If you'd like to buy multiple items, please reach out to me to get a discount- it only makes sense for both of us.

On this one, it's a Penn 12/0: New gear sleeve, carbon fiber drags, stainless cross posts, handle, 100lb pink Ande.

Also willing to drive a decent bit to deliver if you live near any interesting fishing / camping / hiking / mountain biking areas. If you have any question whether I'd be willing to make the drive, I promise I won't bite if you ask! Home base is 28805.

Price is $275 shipped.

-Mike


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, Mike !

Is that the 116 or 116L ( Aluminum Spool ) Senator reel ?

I usually never buy used reels with line on them, because of not being able to see the spool underneath . . . What condition is the Spool in ?

Also, pics would be great, as "condition" is everything . . . Thanks !

Tight Lines !


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

ez2cdave said:


> Hi, Mike !
> 
> Is that the 116 or 116L ( Aluminum Spool ) Senator reel ?
> 
> ...


Dave,

It's a 116.

Pics coming in just a sec.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)




----------

